# Oyster Bay Beach Resort Owners



## Armada (Mar 24, 2007)

Are there any OBBR owners here?  I am interested in possibly purchasing there and have a few questions.  The names listed for contact owners on the review have not been able to provide the information I need.

Thanks


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 25, 2007)

Bill, we don't own there but did check into it.

I would call there corp. headquarters (Blue Bell, Pennsylvania) for questions.
1-866-297-6978

Anne


----------



## vacationmama (Mar 28, 2007)

You can contact me at turquoisewater@verizon.net directly with your questions. I am indeed a happy owner. There is a lot going on in the area right now and I am scheduled to go down in three weeks and could update you further when I return.


----------



## macdou03 (Mar 28, 2007)

I am an owner, and am at the resort right now.  Let me know if I can help.


----------



## william514 (Jun 1, 2007)

BillMorrow said:


> Are there any OBBR owners here?  I am interested in possibly purchasing there and have a few questions.  The names listed for contact owners on the review have not been able to provide the information I need.
> 
> Thanks


Bill,
 I am an owner at OBBR and I am considering selling. Have you made your trip there and would you be interested in buying there


----------

